# Sears Palm Router



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

For the past couple of years I have been looking to purchase a trim router. I have looked at all that are available. I am leaning toward the Sears item 
# 00925187000 mfg. model # 25187. What I like about it is the HP. and it has a light. Are there any pros or cons about this machine? I also like the Rigid and Bosch machines.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI George II

Is this the one your talking about ?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928212000P?mv=rr

======



George II said:


> For the past couple of years I have been looking to purchase a trim router. I have looked at all that are available. I am leaning toward the Sears item
> # 00925187000 mfg. model # 25187. What I like about it is the HP. and it has a light. Are there any pros or cons about this machine? I also like the Rigid and Bosch machines.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been looking at that closely but some of the reviews are not that great. The Bosch Colt gets consistently good reviews.

I would love to try the Craftsman out. It just does not look as good as their newer mid sized routers. It looks packed full of features and the rating looks powerful, but a friend says he believes the Colt is truly more powerful in use. I have only used the Colt so I cannot comment on that comparison, but the Colt will serve you well for sure.

I have the Colt and then the Trend T-4. They are about the same physical size router(the T4 is a as a plunge version which makes it much larger overall) which is definitely as strong or stronger than the Bosch.

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/product/U*T4EK

The trend T4 goes for 99.99 at many other places. The combo of this T-4 and the Colt is a great combination for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ridgid makes a decent palm router. I saw one on my local craigslist for $50, a great deal for someone!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. Sorry for the late response. Yes Bob that is the one at sears. In my hand it feels like the Bosch. I will attend the Woodpecker Show in Atlanta the coming week end so I will probably come home with something..Thanks again.

George II
aka George Cole


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I've had my Bosch Colt for about a year.

My P-C 690's are jealous and have started to complain that I'm ignoring them.


----------



## raydubb (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought the Bosch Colt ( Kit ) and returned and exchanged it for the Sears Craftsman Palm router because of two reasons. 1. the hight adjustment did not functions properly (as has been stated in other reviews) 2. Work light and soft start features of the Craftsman are a major plus along with the grip handle attachment.
I have owned other bosch tools and find that for the most part they are of good quality but they dropped the ball on the Colt Palm router. The Sears Palm router is a better unit as well as it has a better warranty. I am looking to try the Trend Plunge router or at least find a retailer that has one I can look at.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ray

Try sears

Trend T4 Variable Speed 1.1 hp Plunge Router - Model 82827 at Sears.com

======


raydubb said:


> I bought the Bosch Colt ( Kit ) and returned and exchanged it for the Sears Craftsman Palm router because of two reasons. 1. the hight adjustment did not functions properly (as has been stated in other reviews) 2. Work light and soft start features of the Craftsman are a major plus along with the grip handle attachment.
> I have owned other bosch tools and find that for the most part they are of good quality but they dropped the ball on the Colt Palm router. The Sears Palm router is a better unit as well as it has a better warranty. I am looking to try the Trend Plunge router or at least find a retailer that has one I can look at.


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*palm router*

I purchased the Boch Colt a few weeks ago and am very satisfied. The size and performance is more than satisfactory. The Bosh is the recommended model in most the reviews that I saw. 
Also Lowes will match any advertised sale price you find like on the internet.


----------

